# PS3 Network Error: 80710102



## Rude (Jan 20, 2008)

Whenever I try to update my GTA IV in PS3 I receive this error number 

80710102

What does that mean and how do I fix it?

My PS3 is connected to a router. Directly connecting the internet cable to the PS3 result in the same error and wont allow me to connect to the internet.

Im using a D-Link DIR 300


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a couple of links with possible solutions.

http://www.video-game-forums.com/general-online-discussion/59379-ps3-error-80710102-a.html

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=psnetwork&thread.id=5534


----------

